
Show HN: Hug 2.0.0 – An API framework and a great reason to switch to Python3 - timothycrosley
http://hug.rest
======
timothycrosley
See: [http://www.hug.rest/website/latest](http://www.hug.rest/website/latest)
for new features specific to this release

------
fiatjaf
Automatic documentation is nice, annotation powered validation is also very
nice, but this website is awful.

~~~
timothycrosley
What's wrong with it?

~~~
fiatjaf
It's not serious, not pretty. I know nothing about design, but I don't like
it. Look at Flask, for example:
[http://flask.pocoo.org/](http://flask.pocoo.org/), it's simple, but seems
much more serious.

I've read more about it and your framework and it really seems very very nice.
That CLI thing is great, but the landing page is really hurting adoption, I
think.

~~~
timothycrosley
If you have anytime, I've made some modifications and I'm curious what you
think? [http://www.hug.rest/](http://www.hug.rest/)

